# "Snow Gadgets"



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Have you ever made some kind of gadget for checking out the snow?? 

I came up with this great Ideia for watching how the snow builds...and to check snow trigger yaaaaaa...thats right Its raining Out, and I'm constructing once again out In the ole shop.

All this thing Is...A flat plate with 3" sides welding to It...front open ... on a adjustable post.

It will tell me when I met my trigger ..

So Tell me about your ways of checking out the snow when your sitten In your fav. chair looking out the ole window.
Cheers 
Daner


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thats a cool idea. I just wait for a phone call so i dont need any methods like that yet. 

Looks good 'cept for the flag, LOL J/K


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Computer and Artimis got this system in cincy that has cams all over the city watching the roads and my locations are all close to interstates so i just click on the cam to see conditions in the area.The photos are now at nite and not to hard to figure out if snow is on the ground and most props are zero snow or ice got to love them..http://www.artimis.org/index.php


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I send the wife out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I use traffic cams too, but as soon as it starts snowing generally somebody is already on site waiting or Grandview's wife calls me. LOL


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Ahh ..You guys are very funny*

Come on...lets see the snow measuring sticks In the back yard...I want to see the one of Grandveiws wife Holding the stick and the cell phone in the other hand...calling the boys...telling them Its time to movem on out


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

When it is borderline temps.... I use my multi-meter with my temp probe to read the ground surface temp. to see how fast the snow will stick...xysport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry guys, she over slept again!:realmad:


----------



## phishoook (Jan 5, 2002)

I keep a big flash light next to the bed.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i know it aint answering the Q' but we have this roadwatch on one of the newer trucks i think it cost about $300 and then the other trucks i keep a infrared RAYTEK non touch thermometer in them but it don't tell snow depth, i do that by lookin outside or kinda like grandview,.... i make the wife set HER alarmclock and check

http://www.msfoster.com/tms.html

http://www.instrumart.com/Manufacturer.aspx?ManufacturerID=359&gclid=CPbKjOv3t48CFRssawodWgO6dA


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do it the old fashion way ,look at the maker lights on top of you truck if you can't see them you better go!


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Daner;420176 said:


> Have you ever made some kind of gadget for checking out the snow??
> 
> I came up with this great Ideia for watching how the snow builds...and to check snow trigger yaaaaaa...thats right Its raining Out, and I'm constructing once again out In the ole shop.
> 
> ...


I look out the back window, when I can't see the red colour of the trucks anymore it's time to call the boys. ARE YOU READY TO ROCK AND ROLL!!

Heck once the Bobcat & truck crew DID rock and roll. . .They dumped the Bobcat off the ramps loading it. It landed on its side. (Little Bobbi needed a nap)


----------

